# PSE Fire-Flite 33



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

After I decided that my Bear WhiteTail II was too slow, I ordered a PSE Fire-Flite 33 from Cabelas or BP. This must have been the late 90s or very early 00s. This particular model has dual cams I believe. It is set at 30" draw, for some reason I thought I needed that at the time and have learned to shoot with that, though probably not correctly. Though I've moved on to other bows, I do enjoy shooting and hunting with that one from time to time. I just ordered a new string for it and was wondering (before I call PSE on Tuesday):

A. If anyone knows when that particular model was made (the cams say T10 and B10)

B. If I can shorten the draw any, maybe to 29" with those particular cams.

I have gone through the Products Specs, charts on the PSE site several times, but cannot find that model. I've searched AT and only see single cam FF 33's.

Thanks!


----------

